
Dear NSA, let me take care of your slides. - janerik
http://de.slideshare.net/EmilandDC/dear-nsa-let-me-take-care-ou
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861415)

